# The NAMM Speculation Thread - Winter 2012 - 1/19/12



## ESPImperium (Dec 27, 2011)

Apparf from the new Line 6 Wireless, and the new line of Marshall heads and combos, what else is new out there for NAMM 2012.

Feel free to post what you would think would be awsome for 2012???


----------



## xCaptainx (Dec 27, 2011)

line 6 released the G series wireless not too long ago. Digital/wifi based wireless. I doubt it's going to be a new wireless.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 27, 2011)

Enough of these "rumor" and "I want" threads. Lets keep it to facts, and in their proper threads.


----------



## aawshred (Dec 28, 2011)

Does anyone know for sure whether or not fractal will have a booth or be sharing a booth at the LA NAMM show this coming month? I really hope to see them there!


----------



## GTailly (Dec 28, 2011)

Have you tried to check on their website in the news section or maybe their forums?
It should probably be featured somewhere or it will be announced.


----------



## Animus (Dec 28, 2011)

I predict AxeFX II Ultra. Everyone who sold their AxeFX I to buy AxeFX II will now be selling their AxeFX II to get in the 8 month waiting list to get the latest and greatest.


----------



## jam3v (Dec 28, 2011)

I read an article recently with Cliff where he was asked about future plans, and he seemed to communicate that the company is more interested in releasing "stripped down" versions of the AxeFX at more affordable price points than they were interested in releasing a more powerful Axe2.

Though, I'm sure you were joking.


----------



## nojyeloot (Dec 28, 2011)

jam3v said:


> I read an article recently with Cliff where he was asked about future plans, and he seemed to communicate that the company is more interested in releasing "stripped down" versions of the AxeFX at more affordable price points than they were interested in releasing a more powerful Axe2.



THIS.

However, I've thought about this too, and to me it seems that they almost don't have anything they need to "prove" at NAMM  (said lightheartedly). To me, it'd be like "Hey we've just changed the world for the 3rd time this summer, we'll save you from going into overload and not release anything this NAMM... just so you can catch up ." 

They're already so far ahead of the game, with new amp models/tweaks/effects coming out all the time, that every week or two is like a NAMM with each firmware update. LIKE TODAY for instance.


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 28, 2011)

jam3v said:


> I read an article recently with Cliff where he was asked about future plans, and he seemed to communicate that the company is more interested in releasing "stripped down" versions of the AxeFX at more affordable price points than they were interested in releasing a more powerful Axe2.
> 
> Though, I'm sure you were joking.



axe fx, FX only version if i recall, would be pretty sick, would also be alot of big names jumping on the FX unit and moving away from the full on ultras and 2's, which i hope not, there's tonnes of potential in those units


----------



## technomancer (Dec 28, 2011)

Fractal has never exhibited at NAMM as they don't use dealers to sell their products. If it holds true to previous years Cliff may go to check stuff out but Fractal will not have a booth.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Dec 28, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Fractal has never exhibited at NAMM as they don't use dealers to sell their products. If it holds true to previous years Cliff may go to check stuff out but Fractal will not have a booth.



Neither does Carvin (unless you count those outside the US) and they have a huge booth.

I really hope they have a booth, would be nice to finally play one at NAMM...


----------



## S-O (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd be all over the FX only one, providd the price point wasn't too close to the II. I at times miss the axe, but more metuhlz I was only OD808mod->Amp, for clean tones I used all the effects and stuff for post rock shoe gaze wanking.


----------



## TMM (Dec 29, 2011)

I can't imagine there will be anything new out with the Axe II having just come out.

Off-topic, I just had my spot in the waiting list come up, & got my email, etc, but I just cannot swing that pricetag after XMas. Quite a bummer. Oh well.


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 4, 2012)

The Winter NAMM Show is in a couple of week and we have had a couple of threads of what to expect, might as well have on thread dedicated to it.

All I have heard so far are the new models from Ibanez thread here, the Parker 7 string, rumors of certain Jackson models, mainly x series 7 and 8 strings, some B.C. Rich Guitars, some new colors for the ESP Standard series, and that awesome ESP Buzz Mcgarth Sig. 

I am wanting to see more from ESP in the standard series department for the USA, some stuff from Suhr if they are going to be there, 

Anyone know anything else we are going to see this NAMM?

Also, Guess who is going to be there guys playing some of his songs! 






I swear he looks like my friend's mother...


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jan 4, 2012)

The Line 6 SEE announcement


----------



## MikeH (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm excited for the passive model 2228, but not for the price tag. Hopefully this means we'll see a decline in the standard model's price.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh noes, David Shambles is there! With such ability and shredding power, what will I be even be doing there? 

...erm...

In the Jaden Rose camp, there's cool stuff, namely the final take of my fanned fret 8 siggy model thing. Strictly 7 have the full Solar range there and Keith Merrow has some very cool shiz coming up in that camp as well.

PRS are supposed to be doing some 7-string model, as Riffer mentioned not too long ago, although I believe only a SE is meant to be by now (people's wallets are thankful). I am not entirely sure its release is programmed at NAMM, however.

Parker should have the Fly-something 7, which I am hoping to have a Fly shape and visibly not the only one. I'll be reporting about that to interested parties as soon as I can if they don't show it first.


----------



## FormerlyVintage (Jan 4, 2012)

He sures likes to say "shred"


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 4, 2012)

Fred the Shred said:


> Oh noes, David Shambles is there! With such ability and shredding power, what will I be even be doing there?
> 
> ...erm...
> 
> ...



Ah a PRS 7 sounds great! And I know the Parker I am excited about as well, thanks Fred.


----------



## Hybrid138 (Jan 4, 2012)

Isn't the Parker 7 gonna be a dragonfly?


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm still wondering about what other offerings we'll have in the ERG camp. I know Darren is there with Decibel goodies (including my own Db3, which won't be going back to Canada), as well as Ola Strandberg, whose guitars I will be torturing as well before they go to their owners, but I wondering who else.


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hybrid138 said:


> Isn't the Parker 7 gonna be a dragonfly?



Yeah it is. I am still excited for it though.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jan 4, 2012)

That was not confirmed by them, although they did suggest it on their forum. At the time I'm writing this and after a quick message exchange with Mr. Letchford, we still have no clue as to what the final decision was. Maybe it's just our wishful thinking here...


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 4, 2012)

Fred the Shred said:


> That was not confirmed by them, although they did suggest it on their forum. At the time I'm writing this and after a quick message exchange with Mr. Letchford, we still have no clue as to what the final decision was. Maybe it's just our wishful thinking here...



More that likely lol


Still rumors of more Japanese ESP Stuff hitting the USA sounds promising, well at least new colors and maybe some horizon stuff, which is good. 

I am very excited. This NAMM Looks like it is going to be a good one.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jan 4, 2012)

I'll be shooting a lot of video, definitely, along with Ola Englund and the like. We'll TRY to get my webcast happening from there, but we'll see - no clue whether that would work.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 4, 2012)

Ahh Shankle-stank


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 4, 2012)

ah the shank man, he's infinitely better at guitar than i am, but i still laugh at his ass


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 4, 2012)

Matt Heafy is getting an Epiphone LP signature model. (6 and 7 I believe).
Corey Beaulieu is getting a V signature model (6 and 7).
Buz McGrath is getting an ESP LTD sig model.


----------



## AySay (Jan 4, 2012)

One of the two new EBMM JPs is going to be revealed. The JP12.

Very curious to see that...


----------



## serazac25 (Jan 4, 2012)

i'm excited to see Buz's sig and the JP12 

wonder if Seymour Duncan will reveal different color blackouts last time I checked there were no white or cream colors for the humbucker model. Don't know now, I'll check later.

And hopefully they make Adam Nitti's custom ibanez into a signature, that would be sweet.

and hope to see some sort of economic 6 string bass from spector other than the legend, something with emg-hz at least


----------



## Bouillestfu (Jan 4, 2012)

Maybe Schecter will finally tell us that the new Loomis signature V was a fake and a reveal a totally awesome new Loomis signature! 

Wasn't Keith Merrow getting a Vik's Signature as well?


----------



## Randy (Jan 4, 2012)

Merged a couple speculation threads and moved them here, since it's guitars/gear/etc. Until NAMM actually happens, this is where all speculation goes.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 4, 2012)

Fixed bridge Mockingbird ST and a lovely new Bich from B.C. Rich. 

Inevitably some more boring LTDs in black with rosewood boards and EMGs.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 4, 2012)

Fred the Shred said:


> Oh noes, David Shambles is there! With such ability and shredding power, what will I be even be doing there?



You need to challenge him to a duel for his honor! Totally humiliate him(it shouldn't be that hard)!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jan 4, 2012)

dragonblade629 said:


> You need to challenge him to a duel for his honor! Totally humiliate him(it shouldn't be that hard)!



Seriously, it's totally not my thing to abuse the weak... 

Jokes aside, I don't give a damn about the sloppiness - a lot of players I truly love are far from amazing technical powerhouses. It's just the appalling attitude, and the way he insists on rather pitiful self-praise while not even having the decency to take well constructed and actually constructive criticism, opting to don the almighty douchehat and throwing that in the same category as trolling while having a bizarre whiney / passive-aggressive attitude while at it. 

It does result in some hilarious - albeit somewhat mind boggling - episodes, such as Cameron getting blacklisted by EMG, alongside some interesting dialectics and logic used by Mr. Shankle. 

A good example of the later is how, when confronted with the use of copious amounts of slapback delay and how that ended up covering some inconsistencies (such as parts that were pretty much random wank that was the distant and very poor cousin of MAB's hand over the neck antics) and making it seem more notes were actually being picked, he opted to say he was in "SHRED MODE" (do not mistake this for the lesser "shred mode", ok?) and there was in fact no delay whatsoever, all this preceding one of the aforementioned fits.

In short, no way in hell I'll even risk having to endure such nonsense. 

Anyway, and back on topic, any other hot ERG related stuff?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 4, 2012)

ESP does not bring back the Horizon III but might introduce some new sexy HII finishes like dat blue reindeer on them DCGL horizons
Ibanez converts 90% of their line to solid-colored basswood tremolo guitars with more of an emphasis on fr00t
Nothing from Ibanez with maple and mahogany will sell for less than $2500
The Jackson Elite series guitars sell out immediately and never return


----------



## Raaaaal13 (Jan 4, 2012)

I know that there will be a "Peace Sells" VMNT by Dean this year. As well as the old ML that Dime had with the reverse 6-in-line headstock and 24 frets with reverse sharkfin inlays.


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 4, 2012)

Osiris said:


> ESP does not bring back the Horizon III but might introduce some new sexy HII finishes like dat blue reindeer on them DCGL horizons
> Ibanez converts 90% of their line to solid-colored basswood tremolo guitars with more of an emphasis on fr00t
> Nothing from Ibanez with maple and mahogany will sell for less than $2500
> The Jackson Elite series guitars sell out immediately and never return



Yeah I knew they were not bringing the H-III but htey were going have more finished for the Horizon and other models. Idk I like the sound of that.


----------



## ibbyfreak13 (Jan 5, 2012)

I have it from a regular customer who is endorsed by b.c. rich that he will be at namm with his new signature 7.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 5, 2012)

In response to the Shankle video (from the details):

"David Shankle, "The Shred Demon", of Chicago, IL is one of the most respected and talented COMPOSER GUITARISTS MASTER SUPER SHREDDER shredding up the metal scene today."    




Back to the thread at hand: Carvin better show us more of those headless holdsworths....


----------



## ibbyfreak13 (Jan 5, 2012)

I heard from a regular customer at my work who is endorsed by b.c. rich he will be at namm displaying his new signature 7.

Edit: sorry for double post stupid computer acting all fucked up, sorry guys.


----------



## ZEBOV (Jan 5, 2012)

MikeH said:


> I'm excited for the passive model 2228, but not for the price tag. Hopefully this means we'll see a decline in the standard model's price.



I've heard nothing about this

I suspect that Ibanez will reveal another Paul Gray bass.

I won't rule out Carvin revealing a longer scale 7 string. I think it's unlikely, but the possibility exists.

Oh, I also saw this a few days ago.
The keyword is EZ... - YouTube
Expect Toontrack to have a booth.


----------



## Demiurge (Jan 5, 2012)

Not a guitar, but I've gotta have this: Moog Minitaur Analog Bass Synthesizer &#8211; Official Specs, Pricing & Demo Videos » Synthtopia


----------



## xCaptainx (Jan 6, 2012)

Seen quite a few new B.C Rich guitars. Theres a certain new signature ASM guitar that I can't wait to get my hands on!


----------



## ZEBOV (Jan 6, 2012)

^New artist's signature, or a different version of a previous signature? I like Zoltan Bathory's signatures.


----------



## Loomer (Jan 6, 2012)

ibbyfreak13 said:


> I heard from a regular customer at my work who is endorsed by b.c. rich he will be at namm displaying his new signature 7.
> 
> Edit: sorry for double post stupid computer acting all fucked up, sorry guys.



Hey, if it's about a new BC Rich 7-string, then go full retard and quadruple post if you feel like it!


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jan 6, 2012)

Well ya won't see ANY Carvin stuff there unless a booth brought it along to demo shit with. Carvin sells direct, like Fractal (Axe-FX). They aren't looking for dealers.

To all those going, have a GREAT fucking time!!! Zakk Wylde is getting roasted at The Grove and the Roast Master General is Sharon Osbourne. I'm pissed I'm missing that alone.

For those who are going and have never beenl be sure to make a list of all the shit you want to see. If you're going to see/meet a particular artist, get in line early. At the same time, check the smoking area frequently.

Last year, while my girlfriend was waiting in line for Rex Brown/Geezer Butler, I met 3/4 of Mastodon while rippin' butts. The smoking area on the first level, right in the middle, out back is the place to be. Amongst others, met Kyle Gass from Tenacious D as he was walking out!

And be sure to check the Dean booth for what's up with the Dean NAMM Jam. Got 2 tix last year for buying 2 shirts ($20 a piece)...drove 5 mins up the street and hung with Dug Pinnick all night, rockin out to Michael Schenker, Michael Angelo Batio, Leslie West, HellYeah and Megadeth!

And seriously....Saturday night at the Hilton is fucking INSANE. I was hanging out with some HugeRacksInc.com buddies, look over and Dino is sitting on a couch with a ton of chicks around him....Portnoy is walking into an elevator....Chad Lee (every famous Dimebag shot you've ever seen was from him) was spillin' drinks on me....

Have a great fucking time! Seriously, you'll feel like a rockstar without playing a note. 

And I hope DAR Amps has a fucking crazy booth this year. Those guys have been workin' NAMM hard for a few years and I think this year might be it for them....Paul was the coolest fuckin' dude last year, had my best time at their booth.

Really, have a good time guys. If I weren't moving in the next 4-6 weeks, I'd be there. Next year, I'll be there again without a doubt...you can all come to my room, we'll carry on our shit-face-ed-ness, crank up some brootalz gitarzzz and fuckin' jam it!


----------



## themike (Jan 6, 2012)

*edit* Nevermind, PRS asked for the information to not be released so I will abide.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 6, 2012)

Fred the Shred said:


> Seriously, it's totally not my thing to abuse the weak...


 


Jay-Z said:


> A wise man told me don't argue with fools. Ppl from a distance don't know who's who.


 
'nuff said...


----------



## Randy (Jan 6, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> *edit* Nevermind, PRS asked for the information to not be released so I will abide.


----------



## themike (Jan 6, 2012)

Randy said:


>


----------



## Decipher (Jan 6, 2012)

Rocktron is releasing a new MIDI controller the MIDI Raider: Rocktron - Midi Raider

Rivera has some new products in the books but the only one I know of/confirm is a Acoustic Shaman Chorus pedal that was in the last e-newsletter I got. I would not be surprised if they jumped on the micro amp bandwagon this year.

Still alot of speculation Joe Satriani's got a sig Marshall in the works but no confirmation it will be released this year. I've heard there's suppose to be an AFD micro amp released?

Voodoo Lab has been pretty quiet. There's suppose to be a Firmware update for the GCPro and an expander but they've been hinting at it for years so I don't know when we'll ever see either as they've been busy with the ISO-5, PP Digital, pedals (Giggidy, etc.) and pedal switchers.

Eventide has some new plug-ins coming out according to their latest newsletter. No hints of any actual physical product though.

I see Jim Root has a sig Orange amp and cabinet coming out @ NAMM: http://www.orangeamps.com/orange-amps-launches-signature-4-jim-root-terror-head-and-cab-2/

That's about all I've heard about.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jan 6, 2012)

Yeah, good job to Rocktron for making the same MIDI pedal over again....


----------



## ZEBOV (Jan 7, 2012)

I called Carvin yesterday because I had a few questions about my first Carvin bass. Turn I asked if they'll be at NAMM. The answer was an emphatic yes. 
I can see why too. Even though they sell direct, it's a great way to advertise theirselves and their new gear.


----------



## Metal_Maniac (Jan 8, 2012)

Ibanez News: Ibanez 2012 EG line-up


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 8, 2012)

Raaaaal13 said:


> I know that there will be a "Peace Sells" VMNT by Dean this year. As well as the old _ML _that Dime had with the_ reverse 6-in-line headstock_ and_ 24 frets_ with reverse sharkfin inlays.



Wait, wait, wait, what?

24 fret ML? Have all my dreams come true? 

I guess it'll have a Floyd though, won't it...


----------



## Jim Antonio (Jan 8, 2012)

Sad to see Ibanez not releasing a new ARZ 7 string. Bummer.


----------



## ibbyfreak13 (Jan 8, 2012)

Loomer said:


> Hey, if it's about a new BC Rich 7-string, then go full retard and quadruple post if you feel like it!



I will say it for one of their newer endorsees, mike, from the band vengince. He's a cool guy and we always talk 7's when he comes in, and he told me thats what he should have going on this year with them.


----------



## Raaaaal13 (Jan 8, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> Wait, wait, wait, what?
> 
> 24 fret ML? Have all my dreams come true?
> 
> I guess it'll have a Floyd though, won't it...




Yes it will. Sadly. If you've ever seen the video of Pantera playing Primal Concrete Sledge in Moscow, its that ML that Dime is playing.


----------



## xCaptainx (Jan 8, 2012)

ibbyfreak13 said:


> I will say it for one of their newer endorsees, mike, from the band vengince. He's a cool guy and we always talk 7's when he comes in, and he told me thats what he should have going on this year with them.



Looking forward to seeing this. I've seen what I thought was all the 2012 models and didnt notice a new sig 7. 

There's a new Jon Donais signature 6 string B.C Rich ASM that I really like the look of.


----------



## velvetkevorkian (Jan 8, 2012)

Metal_Maniac said:


> Ibanez News: Ibanez 2012 EG line-up


From that link, I'm digging this:





It's like the 7 string Beast I always fancied. I would totally buy a 5 string bass version though.


----------



## ibbyfreak13 (Jan 9, 2012)

xCaptainx said:


> Looking forward to seeing this. I've seen what I thought was all the 2012 models and didnt notice a new sig 7.
> 
> There's a new Jon Donais signature 6 string B.C Rich ASM that I really like the look of.



Like I said all I officially have is mike's word about his guitar so we will see what comes to be. And I saw that Jon donais guitar and holy shit that thing is sweet.


----------



## Loomer (Jan 9, 2012)

Where did you guys see the new BC Riches?


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jan 9, 2012)

Damn, Jon like switching companies a bit, doesn't he?

That ESP relationship didn't last too long.


----------



## xCaptainx (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks like a very cool guitar though! I'm definitely getting one.


----------



## Decipher (Jan 10, 2012)

As per Rivera's Facebook page they are definitely pushing on with their Shaman pedal line. In additions to the Acoustic Chorus, there's a Sustain (Compressor) and 3-D Chorus/Vibrato pedal to be @ NAMM next week. I am still curious if there is anything else they'll have.....


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jan 10, 2012)

Please, _please_ Ibanez make me a happy man.


----------



## ridner (Jan 10, 2012)

Dean will have lots of sig models and guitars w/ graphics as oppossed to paint


----------



## themike (Jan 10, 2012)

RevDrucifer said:


> Damn, Jon like switching companies a bit, doesn't he?
> 
> That ESP relationship didn't last too long.


 

Didnt he go from Washburn to ESP back to Washburn now to BC Rich?


----------



## Decipher (Jan 12, 2012)

LoG's Mark Morton is unveiling a signature Dimarzio pickup set @ NAMM:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pi...595-mark-morton-log-dimarzio-sig-pickups.html


----------

